# Sun 7th July Field Work IX with Phil Mison, Andy Blake & Elle Andrews @ The Grosvenor



## Field Work (Jun 25, 2013)

Field Work is excited to welcome Phil Mison to the decks for our next Sunday all-dayer on July 7th. Phil first made his name as a resident DJ at Cafe Del Mar, playing to spectacular Ibiza sunsets, and there's no one better when it comes to sublime music for hazy summer evenings. Phil will be dipping into his collection of trippy disco and timeless house music - every tune golden, and much of it you won't hear anywhere else.

Alongside Phil we've got disco specialist Elle Andrews (of Colourbox parties) and Andy Blake (World Unknown). We'd be lying if we said we had a clue what Andy is going to do - last time he played a storming set of heavy funk 45s - but it's always fun.

To make the most of the weather we are opening up the hitherto unexplored outdoor area of our beloved Grosvenor in Stockwell. Burger Bear will also be grilling the best burgers you've ever tasted, guaranteed.

Sounds like a summer party to us.
Field Work with Phil Mison, Andy Blake & Elle Andrews
Sunday 7th July
14:00 til LATE
The Grosvenor
17 Sidney Road
SW9 0TP Tube: Stockwell

https://www.facebook.com/events/380812848686127/
www.fieldworklondon.com

£3/5


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 7, 2013)

bump for the day


----------

